# (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht



## Rilcom (11. Juni 2010)

*(günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Hi ich suche eine neue Tastatur. Bin stark auf Logitech fixiert (Maus, 5.1 Soundanlage etc.) und habe da bissher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Suche jetzt also eine nicht allzu teure Tastatur von Logitech, nutze sie zu 90% zum spielen, sollte also auch noch nach mehreren Stunden spielen angenehm sein.

Und naja halt mögl. unter 45 € bleiben. Ob kabelgebunden oder Funk ist (fast) egal. Würde beides nehmen, wobei ich bei der Tastatur eher zu Funk greifen würde.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## resu223 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Also ich kann dir auf jeden Fall die Logitech G11 empfehlen.
Preislage zwischen 35-45 Euro je nach Anbieter.
Absolute Top Tastatur für diesen Preis.
-sehr angenemer Tastenanschlag
-viele Extratasten (sehr gut geeignet für Gamer)
-gut bedienbar mit Handballenauflage
-blaue Tastenbeleuchtung (sehr praktisch und optisch sehr schön)
-2 gut funktionierende USB Anschlüsse an der Tastatur (sehr praktisches Extra!)
-kabelgebunden

kurzum mit das beste was du in der Preislage bekommst wenn du was von Logitech möchtest!!!!

Grüße resu223


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Kann eigentlich auch nur zur G11 raten, da alle andern  Logitech Tastaturen teurer sind.



> wobei ich bei der Tastatur eher zu Funk greifen würde.


Bei einer Tastatur würde ich aber eher eine kabelgebundene nehmen und als Maus eine kabellose 
Oder bewegst du die Tastatur quer durch den Raum


----------



## Probi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Mit kabellosen Eingabegerät bin ich mittlerweile auch vorsichtig, Gamepad ist imho noch in Ordnung, damit sitzt man vllt auch mal irgendwo ohne anständige Unterlage, aber Tastatur und Maus sollten möglichst an ner Strippe hängen. Viel zu oft haben die Funkgeschichten mich schon inGame im Stich gelassen und ich musste erstmal neue Batterien suchen, wenn der Akku dann noch integriert ist hat man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verloren ^^

Ich persönlich würde dir eher die G110 statt der G11 empfehlen:

- USB 2.0 (statt 1.1)
- Hintergrundbeleuchtung lässt sich nach belieben verändern (das Blau der G11 ist Geschmackssache, meins ist es jedenfalls nicht)
- etwas schlanker als die G11 (die 6 G-Tasten weniger merkt man wahrscheinlich kaum)
- Integrierte Soundkarte (wenn man kein USB Headset verwendet gestaltet sich das auch recht praktisch, je nach dem wie weit der PC weg steht)

Preislich liegt die G110 etwas über der G11, knapp 60 Euro + eventuellen Versand wird man hinlegen müssen, aber wenn ich mir die G19 die momentan vor mir steht ohne Display vorstelle, würde ich behaupten das es das auf jeden Fall wert ist.

lG, Probi


----------



## Biosman (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



Probi schrieb:


> Mit kabellosen Eingabegerät bin ich mittlerweile auch vorsichtig, Gamepad ist imho noch in Ordnung, damit sitzt man vllt auch mal irgendwo ohne anständige Unterlage, aber Tastatur und Maus sollten möglichst an ner Strippe hängen. Viel zu oft haben die Funkgeschichten mich schon inGame im Stich gelassen und ich musste erstmal neue Batterien suchen, wenn der Akku dann noch integriert ist hat man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verloren ^^



Und genau dafür gibt es geräte wo dies genau nicht passiert. (Sidewinder X8 und Razer Mamba)


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Ich würde ja eher zur X4 Raten. Besser als G15 oder G11. Aber da du ja unbedingt was von Logitech haben willst fällt die flach.


----------



## Rilcom (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



> Ich würde ja eher zur X4 Raten. Besser als G15 oder G11. Aber da du ja  unbedingt was von Logitech haben willst fällt die flach.


So lange ich nichts schlechtes zu Logitech sagen kann, wird auf meinem Tisch nichts anderes Platz nehmen 



> Bei einer Tastatur würde ich aber eher eine kabelgebundene nehmen und  als Maus eine kabellose
> Oder bewegst du die Tastatur quer durch den Raum


Habe die MX518 (kabelgebunden), die wird nicht weichen. Naja und die Tastatur habe ich teilweise auf dem Schoß und sitze damit auch mal auf dem Sofa.

Super thx erstmal für die schnellen Antworten. Werde mal sehen was die G11 so kostet, wäre trotzdem super wenn ihr zu der G11 eine alternativ Empfehlung ohne Kabel hättet.

EDIT.: Was haltet ihr, wenn es um kabellos geht, von dieser Tastatur Logitech Wireless Keyboard K350 ?


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Ich sag ja nur das die X4 halt Technisch weiter ist als die G11/G15.


----------



## Rilcom (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



> Ich sag ja nur das die X4 halt Technisch weiter ist als die G11/G15.


Ok ich habe sie mir nun aml angeschaut  Nachdem was ich aber lese habe ich die Befürchtung, dass sie evtl. zu flach ist 

Ich hatte bissher nur Tastaturen, bei denen die Tasten "herausgeschaut" haben und weiß nicht ob ich mich da umgewöhnen kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Die X4 hat halbhohe Tasten. Keine Notebook Tasten aber auch keine wie bei der G Reihe von Logitech. Druckpunkt sollte gleich sein. Oder direkt mehr ausgeben und halt was richtiges kaufen. Kostet dann aber auch mehr als 160 Euro.


----------



## Rilcom (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Neee so viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben, da kriege ich ja schon einen Prozessor für 

Meinst denn es ist eine große Umgewöhnung


----------



## Rilcom (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

So habe mich nun doch gegen die G11 endschieden, sie ist einfach zu groß. Werde dann also doch mal die MS Tastatur testen, kann sie ja bei nicht Gefallen wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## buzty (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Oder direkt mehr ausgeben und halt was richtiges kaufen. Kostet dann aber auch mehr als 160 Euro.



raptor gaming k1 (gut nicht so recht verfügbar) und steelseires 7g noch nicht vernünftig?


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



buzty schrieb:


> raptor gaming k1 (gut nicht so recht verfügbar) und steelseires 7g noch nicht vernünftig?



Nee. Der will ja eine mit Beleuchtung.  Da gibts dann nur eine Tastatur mit mechanischen Switches. Das ist dann die Déck.  Was besseres bekommst du einfach nicht als Tastatur.


----------



## Rilcom (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



> Der will ja eine mit Beleuchtung.



Nein. Muss nicht umbedingt sein.


----------



## buzty (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

achso, na dann fallen die beiden weg. aber k1 und 7g sind mit ~100€ wohl auch zu teuer für dich!


----------



## Rilcom (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

@gh0st76

Du hast echt Recht  habe mir die Tastatur bei hoh.de gekauft und vorgestern angekommen. Seitdem habe ich schon einige Texte geschrieben und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert von der MS Sidewinder X4.


Habe bissher noch keine bessere Tastatur gehabt ... auch nicht von Logitech


----------



## Own3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Dann mal viel Spaß mit der Tastatur. Werd mir mal merken, dass die MS Sidewinder X4 gut ist (Rezensionen/Tests bisher positiv)!


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Zu der x4 hab ich auch noch ne frage
unzwar hat die ja so wie ich das gesehen hab keine tasten für äö und ü ?
kann man die zeichen trodzdem ncoh machen ?

und stört es das die tasten links 4-5 mm kleiner sind als der rest der tasten ?


----------



## buzty (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

ich denke mal wenn kein ä, ö und ü drauf sind hast du ein nicht-deutsches layout gesehen, kann das sein? 

und welche tasten sind kleiner? die macro-tasten ganz links, die flacher sind? ich habs noch nciht getestet, aber finds eigentlich ganz praktisch, da merkt man das es keine "normale" taste ist


----------



## Rilcom (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Also ö,ä,ü gibt es auf jeden fall, musst nur halt nach einer Tastur mit Deutschem Layout suchen.

Und das einzig gewöhnungsbedürftige bei der Tastatur was die Tasten angeht, ist aus meiner Sicht nur

- Ich muss mich dadurch das ich vorher nur normale Tastaturen hatte an die andere Anordnung der Tasten an der linken Seite gewöhnen (wegen der Makro-Tasten). Was aber nicht stört und sich auch schnell ändert.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

soweit ich an rezensionen gesehen hab bei amazonsind die asten qwasyx alle ein stück kleiner als der rest (wenn ich mich nicht verlesen hab)

Microsoft SideWinder X4 Tastatur: Amazon.de: Elektronik

auf dem ersten bild kann man wenn man ranzoomt erkennen das da kein äöü sind, ich wüsste gern ob das wirklich im deutsch layout auch so ist


----------



## Westcoast (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Chrismettal

ich habe eine microsoft sidewinder X4, alle buchstaben sind gleich groß.
buchstaben wie Ä,Ö und Ü hat die tastatur auch .


----------



## Rilcom (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*



> auf dem ersten bild kann man wenn man ranzoomt erkennen das da kein äöü  sind, ich wüsste gern ob das wirklich im deutsch layout auch so ist


Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass bei der Deutschen Tastatur ALLE normalen Tasten, also auch ä, etc., dabei sind.

Und ausser den F1, F2 etc. Tasten die schmaler in der Höhe sind und die Makro-Tasten, die ebefalls ein bisschen schmaler in der Höhe sind und auch nicht ganz (soweit) rausschauen. ALLE Tasten die gleiche und normale Größe haben.

Also du brauchst eigentlich keine Bedenken beim Kauf dieser Tastatur haben, weder beim schreiben noch beim spielen. Notfalls gibts ja i.d.R. ein Widerrufsrecht innerhalbt von 14 Tagen, in dem du dein Geld wiederbekommst.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: (günstige) Gaming Tastatur von Logitech gesucht*

Okey vielen dank, ich glaub dann kauf ich mir die auf jeden fall


----------

